# What sand for shrimp tank?



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Petco black sand will be perfectly fine, as well blasting sand. Rinse both well to remove the finer particles. Just make sure you avoid anaerobic spots by using MTS or having lots of stem plants with good root growth. Just put some root tabs in the sand to provide the plants with nutrients.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I've read in a post on here that petco sand is painted sand.? Is that okay?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Petco sand as far as I can tell is not painted, at least the black which is what I am using in my 75g and my shrimp are fine and breeding. I am going to use blasting media in my 40B that I'm setting up this week. Do you have a Tractor Supply near you? If so, buy the blasting media there.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I don't, I don't think they have any here in Cali:/ Looks like Petco sand is the one I'm getting.


----------



## krillkill (Oct 2, 2010)

theres one in gilroy...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Too far to drive.. Haha I already bought the sand from Petco and it's fine with me.


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

How much of a problem are anarobic pockets? im a little nervous because my newest tank is sand. i got 5 mts to put in there hoping they will multiply and stop any trouble.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had sand bottom tanks for over a year now in my 10G without a problem with air pockets, even without snails. The first week or two, i would get wooden skewers and just sift the sand around because i was paranoid. Same thing done to the 20G


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

It's better to play it safe and mix the sand around to avoid anaerobic pockets. A good read: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/137574-sand-anaerobic-pockets.html


----------



## Deitrick22 (Jan 4, 2018)

Did that sand from petco, turn out OK with your shrimp?


----------



## Shaythesalmon (Jan 29, 2018)

I read somewhere that malaysian trumpet snails help to sift sand to avoid anaerobic pockets. Maybe other animals that dig or stir up the sand would help with that too. 

I like the idea of creating a self sustaining eco system where those duties are performed naturally by the animals I choose for my tank.


----------

